# MSI Afterburner Videoaufnahme Problem



## Typhoon007 (20. März 2014)

Ich wollte vorhin zum ersten mal in mein leben mal ein Video von mein Battlefield 4 Online Match aufnehmen aber es funktioniert nicht. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Der Hotkey ist eingestellt und Bf4.exe im Rivatuner ist auch ausgewählt aber es geht nicht. Meine Einstellungen siehe Fotos.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (20. März 2014)

Ich mach das mit FRAPS. Mit dem Rivatuner komm ich auch nicht klar .


----------



## Typhoon007 (20. März 2014)

Fraps geht bei mir auch nicht. Ausserdem kostet die Vollversion von Fraps und die Freeware Version macht nur kurze Videos und nicht in Full HD.


----------



## Multithread (20. März 2014)

Hast du in Battlefield zufällig die Mantle API aktiv? Dafür gibt es aktuell leider noch keine AUfnhamesoftware

Die einstellungen von Afterburner sehen soweit gut aus.  Ansonsten kannst du noch die 32 Bit exe von BF4 testen. Dies musst du in Origin Einstellen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (20. März 2014)

Ich spiele BF4 mit Mantle ja. Werde mal DirectX einschalten und versuchen heute abend.


----------



## Multithread (20. März 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Ich spiele BF4 mit Mantle ja. Werde mal DirectX einschalten und versuchen heute abend.


 Dann war/ist das das Problem.

Schade eigentlich, Mantle bringt so viel. Hoffentlich bringt Afterburner bald Mantle unterstützung mit. Jetzt wo 2 Grosse Engines diese bekommen


----------



## Typhoon007 (20. März 2014)

Ich konnte vorhin bei Dirt 3 ein Video machen. Ein Video von ein Rennen wurde aber ganze 11 Gb gross so das ein hochladen auf You Tube fasst unmöglich ist. Was muss ich denn einstellen damit die Videos kleiner werden? Möglichst ohne Bildqualitätsverlust. Möchte schon in Full HD aufnehmen.


----------



## milesdavis (20. März 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Ich konnte vorhin bei Dirt 3 ein Video machen. Ein Video von ein Rennen wurde aber ganze 11 Gb gross so das ein hochladen auf You Tube fasst unmöglich ist. Was muss ich denn einstellen damit die Videos kleiner werden? Möglichst ohne Bildqualitätsverlust. Möchte schon in Full HD aufnehmen.



Anderes Format wählen...

Aber wenn du mit annehmbarer Bildrate spielen und gleichzeitig komprimiert aufnehmen willst, geht mehr CPU-Leistung drauf, weil diese den "Stream" in Echtzeit noch optimieren soll.
Ich rate dir einfach das Video im Nachhinein zum Beispiel mit xmediarecode in mp4 (h264 + aac, fullhd, 8000bit/s) zu wandeln.
Mit dem Programm kannst du auch auf einfache Weise gleoch mehrere Dateien wandeln - auch in unterschiedliche Formate, z. B. einmal in Flash oder eins in nur 720p.


----------



## Typhoon007 (20. März 2014)

Das hier richtig?
XMedia Recode - Download - CHIP
Ich werde es gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Typhoon007 (20. März 2014)

Ich habe mit dem Program meine 11Gb grosse Datei Komprimiert aber die Videos sehen richtig schlecht aus voll Pixelig. Was muss ich denn genau einstellen?
Hier meine Einstellungen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (21. März 2014)

Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## ForenTroll (21. März 2014)

Ich habe die paar Videos ich ich so gemacht habe mit dem kostenlosen Windows Movie Maker komprimiert. Optimale Einstellungen für Youtube findet man auch genügend im Netz, wie z.B. diese hier. Und Onkel Google wird dergleichen noch mehr finden 


HTH


----------



## Typhoon007 (21. März 2014)

Hat geklappt mit Mowie Maker und mit der Anleitung. 11 Gb Video ist nur noch 800 Mb Gross. Als Bitrate habe ich 24000 gewählt. Die Qualität ist glaube ich in Ordnung oder kann mann es besser machen?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUiDkgfXOf8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ForenTroll (21. März 2014)

Sieht für mich gut aus. Alles andere müssten hier die Profis beantworten, denn ich selber nur ein "kleiner Anfänger"


----------



## Typhoon007 (21. März 2014)

Ok danke für deine hilfe. Mein Problem mit Battlefield 4 besteht aber leider immer noch. Ich habe Mantle ausgeschaltet (hatte zuletzt hier jemand dazu geraten) und kann trotzdem keine Videos aufnehmen. Liegt also auch nicht da dran. Bei Dirt 3 läufts ja auch ohne Probleme da denke ich mal das das Problem bei BF4 liegt aber wo.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. März 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Ich habe mit dem Program meine 11Gb grosse Datei Komprimiert aber die Videos sehen richtig schlecht aus voll Pixelig. Was muss ich denn genau einstellen?
> Hier meine Einstellungen.


 


Mit welcher Bitrate codierst du denn?
Warum verwendest du eine konstante Bitrate? Verrsuch mal mit "durchschnittliche Bitrate" und 1500-2000 kbps
Muß das Video in 1920x1072 codiert werden. Wenn du die Auslösung auf 720p reduzierst bekommst du bei geringeren Bitraten eine bessere Qualität (weniger Artefakte).


----------



## Typhoon007 (21. März 2014)

Nee danke brauche ich nicht mehr. Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis von Windows Mowie Maker zufrieden. Damit komme ich besser klar. Mein jetztiges Problem ist wie gesagt immer noch warum ich keine Videos von BF4 aufnehmen kann.


----------



## Teutonnen (21. März 2014)

Spielst du BF4 zufällig über den 64bit-Launcher?

Der RTSS kann nur mit 32bit-Programmen umgehen und demzufolge kannst du auch nur dort aufnehmen.


Hast du schon mal DXTory ausprobiert? Shadowplay fällt bei dir leider flach, das finde ich zwar recht ok, geht aber nur mit GeForce Experience.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Spielst du BF4 zufällig über den 64bit-Launcher?
> 
> Der RTSS kann nur mit 32bit-Programmen umgehen und demzufolge kannst du auch nur dort aufnehmen.


 
Ich nehme ganz normal Videos unter 64Bit auf 
Hast du auch die aktuellste Version des Afterburners incl der *RTSS* Version *6.0.0*?
Erst diese bietet eine 64Bit Unterstützung.


----------



## Typhoon007 (21. März 2014)

Ja mit dem 64 bit Launcher. Mit dem 32 bit Launcher ist der Ram auf bis 4 Gb limitiert oder? Werde mal ausprobieren wie das Spiel damit läuft und ob ich aufnehmen kann.
DXTory kenne ich nicht. Hat es irgendwelche Vorteile gegenüber Windows Movie Maker? Wenn nicht bleibe ich dabei.


----------



## Teutonnen (21. März 2014)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Ich nehme ganz normal Videos unter 64Bit auf
> Hast du auch die aktuellste Version des Afterburners incl der *RTSS* Version *6.0.0*?
> Erst diese bietet eine 64Bit Unterstützung.


 
Jop. 6.0.0 und die 3.0.0 Beta 18 beim AB.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. März 2014)

Wie gesagt:
Die Aussage das der Afterburner bzw der RTSS nur 32Bit-Spiele unterstützt ist FALSCH.
Einfach die *3.0.0. Beta 18* Version des Afterburners verwenden - da ist der RTSS 6.0.0. dabei - und gut is 

Bzw. die bald neu erscheinende Afterburner Version.
Denn die Beta 18 läuft nächste woche ab.
Normalerweise kommt kurz davor eine neue Version raus.



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Jop. 6.0.0 und die 3.0.0 Beta 18 beim AB.


 
Dann machst du irgendwas falsch?
Wie sehen denn die Einstellungen im *RTSS *aus?
Hast du dort wohl den Haken bei "*Enable 64-Bit applications support service*" drinnen?


----------



## Typhoon007 (21. März 2014)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Ich nehme ganz normal Videos unter 64Bit auf
> Hast du auch die aktuellste Version des Afterburners incl der *RTSS* Version *6.0.0*?
> Erst diese bietet eine 64Bit Unterstützung.


 
Das weiss ich nicht. Liege jetzt im Bett und werde morgen nachschauen. So weit ich weiss ist bei MSI AB aber automatische Updates eingeschaltet.


----------



## Teutonnen (21. März 2014)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Dann machst du irgendwas falsch?
> Wie sehen denn die Einstellungen im *RTSS *aus?
> Hast du dort wohl den Haken bei "*Enable 64-Bit applications support service*" drinnen?


 

Tatsache 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schauen, ob es dann geht


----------



## Typhoon007 (21. März 2014)

Warum kann ich dann bei Dirt 3 aufnehmen? Läuft Dirt 3 mit 32 Bit?


----------



## Teutonnen (21. März 2014)

Ne wenn Eol Recht hat, hab ich dir gerade Mist erzählt und das Ganze hat nichts mit 64bit vs 32bit zu tun.


----------



## Typhoon007 (21. März 2014)

Ja aber wenn ich die gleichen Einstellungen wie du habe warum kann ich bei Dirt 3 aufnehmen? Ich kann doch laut Einstellungen nur in 32 bit aufnehmen oder nicht?


----------



## Teutonnen (21. März 2014)

Tut mir leid,


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. März 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Warum kann ich dann bei Dirt 3 aufnehmen? Läuft Dirt 3 mit 32 Bit?


 
Dirt 3 ist ein 32Bit Game. Deswegen gehts auch auch so.
Wenn du den Haken wie im Screenshot oben setzt dann sollte es auch in BF4 gehen.

PS:
Wenn du dann noch "*Show own statistics*" (Hauptfenster des RTSS) aktivierst dann werden dir auch "Ingame" unter dem Afterburner OSD Infos zur Aufnahme angezeigt (Zeit, Größe etc..)


----------



## Typhoon007 (21. März 2014)

Ok danke das erklärt alles.


----------



## Teutonnen (21. März 2014)

Also, wie soll das jetzt genau gehen? Muss ich einach die beiden Haken bei Compatibility Properties rausnehmen oder wie?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Also, wie soll das jetzt genau gehen? Muss ich einach die beiden Haken bei Compatibility Properties rausnehmen oder wie?


 
Nein - der Haken bei "*Enable 64-Bit applications support service*" muß drinnen sein.
Normalerweise sollte es dann gehen - ist jedenfalls bei mir so.

Es kann sein daß man auch "*Show own statistics*" aktivieren muß.
Da bin ich mir nicht mehr ganz sicher.

Bei mit sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber funktionieren tuts.
Ich nehm schon seit zwei Wochen damit in BF4 auf.


----------



## Typhoon007 (22. März 2014)

Ich habe gesehen das ich nicht die Aktuelste Afterburner habe. Bei Rivatuner gibt es bei mir diese Einstellung wie bei euch Enable 64 Bit usw. nicht. Wenn ich jetzt die neue Beta Afterburner installiere gehen dann meine übertaktungseinstellungen und die ganzen Afterburner Einstellungen verloren oder bleibt alles? Meine übertaktungsprofile sind mir wichtig.


----------



## Teutonnen (22. März 2014)

Bleibt alles, du wirst bei der Deinstallation extra gefragt, ob du die Profile behalten willst.


----------



## Typhoon007 (22. März 2014)

Bleiben die Einstellungen auch? Ich muss zuerst die alte Deinstallieren und nicht einfach draufbügeln richtig?


----------



## Teutonnen (22. März 2014)

Welche Einstellungen meinst du? Bei den OC-Profilen kannst du kannst du auswählen, beim Rest kA. Dürfte vermutlich gelöscht werden.


----------



## Typhoon007 (22. März 2014)

Die Allgemeinen Afterburner Einstellungen meine ich.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. März 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Die Allgemeinen Afterburner Einstellungen meine ich.


 
Welche Version verwendest du denn momentan
Von einer alten 3.0.0 Beta auf die aktuellst gibts keine Probleme.
Einfach "drüberbügeln" und die Einstellungen behalten 

Selbst wenn sie gelöscht werden - so viel Arbeit macht das Neueinstellen auch nicht.
Der Afterburner hat ja nicht so viele Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Typhoon007 (22. März 2014)

Ich glaube 2.3.0 oder so. Bin gerade nicht am Rechner.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. März 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Ich glaube 2.3.0 oder so. Bin gerade nicht am Rechner.


 
Uii - der ist uralt 

Da kann es nötig sein die Einstellungen neu zu tätigen.
Kann mich nicht mehr erinnern wie es bei mir damals war - ist schon mehr als ein Jahr her.


----------



## Typhoon007 (22. März 2014)

Ich habe seit ca. 6 - 9 Monaten nicht aktualisiert. Bleiben die OC Einstellungen die Profile wenigstens?


----------



## Teutonnen (22. März 2014)

Mach nen Screenshot deiner Einstellungen? 

Das Win-eigene Snipping Tool bietet sich für solche Sachen an.


----------



## Typhoon007 (22. März 2014)

Genau so mache ich das immer.


----------



## Typhoon007 (23. März 2014)

So ich habe jetzt die Aktuellste Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 18 installiert (alle Einstellungen und Profile wurden automatisch übernommen) und bei Riva Tuner unter Einstellungen auf 64 Bit umgestellt und kann jetzt endlich auch bei BF4 Videos aufnehmen. Vielen Dank an alle.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (23. März 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> So ich habe jetzt die Aktuellste Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 18 installiert (alle Einstellungen und Profile wurden automatisch übernommen) und bei Riva Tuner unter Einstellungen auf 64 Bit umgestellt und kann jetzt endlich auch bei BF4 Videos aufnehmen. Vielen Dank an alle.


 
Gern geschehen 

Dafür sind wie ja da


----------



## Typhoon007 (23. März 2014)

Ich bekomme bei jedem Wondows Sart die meldung das mein Afterburner Veriosn am 28.3.14 ablaufen wird. Was wird dann passieren? Erscheint dann eine neue Version oder was muss ich dann machen?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (23. März 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme bei jedem Wondows Sart die meldung das mein Afterburner Veriosn am 28.3.14 ablaufen wird. Was wird dann passieren? Erscheint dann eine neue Version oder was muss ich dann machen?


 
Ja - die Beta 18 läuft bald ab - aber es kommt immer ein paar Tage zuvor eine neue Version raus.


----------



## milesdavis (25. März 2014)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Hat geklappt mit Mowie Maker und mit der Anleitung. 11 Gb Video ist nur noch 800 Mb Gross. Als Bitrate habe ich 24000 gewählt. Die Qualität ist glaube ich in Ordnung oder kann mann es besser machen?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUiDkgfXOf8&feature=youtu.be


 
Das geht auf jeden Fall besser!!!! Mit xmediarecode!!!!

Das Format der Wahl ist wie gesagt mp4...

Bei 1080p empfehle ich eine Bitrate von 8000kbit/s,
bei 720p reichen 5000kbit/s...

Du kannst das bequem testen und schauen, wie weit du die Bildqualität runterschrauben kannst.

Deine 800MB werden vermutlich auch noch mal kleiner...

Diese Angaben der Bitraten treffen aber nur für mp4 zu (h.264 + aac), bei anderen Formaten zum Beispiel musst du das testen....

Teste das einmalig und du weißt Bescheid. Das ist das tolle an XMediaRecode, das du das in einem Rutsch eingeben kannst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier siehst du gut, wie sich Dateigröße und Bitrate (nur der Videospur, die Audiospur bleibt unangetastet) verhalten.

*Screenshotvergleich:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8000kbit/s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7000kbit/s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6000kbit/s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5000kbit/s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4000kbit/s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3000kbit/s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2000kbit/s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1000kbit/s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


500kbit/s

Wie du siehst, sieht man erstmal nichts , aber je weiter man runter geht, desto unschärfer wird es. Man sollte daher soweit runtergehen, wie es geht, jedoch nicht so weit, dass die Bildqualtität sichtbar schlechter wird.
Youtube empfielt zum Beispiel mp4 (als Container) mit h.264 (als Videocodec) und aac (als Audiocodec) mit folgenden Eckdaten:
1920x1080 bei 8000kbit/s
1280x720 bei 5000kbit/s
usw.
Das sind auch meine ersten Richtwerte gewesen. Es kommt natürlich auch immer auf das Quellmaterial an bzw. wie gut dieses Rohmaterial an sich schon ist, aber das ist denke ich klar.
Je nachdem was man da hat, kann man entsprechend mit den Bitraten weiter runter gehen oder eben nicht.

Was die Bitrate der Audiospur angeht, kann man sagen, dass gesprochene Sprache ruhig auch mal nur 96kbit/s haben kann. Wenn es allerdings Musik gibt, oder Geräusche, würde ich mindestens CD-Qualität nehmen, sprich 128kbit/s. Mehr als das hört man eigentlich nur mit entsprechenden Anlagen / Kopfhörern etc. - Es macht also nicht immer Sinn die Audiobitrate hochzuschrauben.


Den Windows Movie Maker kannste vergessen, erstens kann der kaum Formate lesen / schreiben, geschweige denn hat der soviele zusätzliche Parameter zur Auswahl und vor allen Dingen kann der keine Stapelverarbeitung...


----------

